

Raspberry Pi 2 is 'camera shy' - Bzomak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31294745

======
TeMPOraL
> _Albert Einstein won a Nobel Prize for his discovery that if a light hits a
> component and it generates a charge, it causes that component to reset._

Wait, what? Are they really saying here that Einstein got his Nobel Prize for
discovering that _light resets electronics_? I recall being taught a different
definition of photoelectric effect at school.

> _Raspberry Pi creator Eben Upton told the BBC the glitch was an
> "unintentional educational bonus"._

Got to give them points for humour.

~~~
waiquoo
WRT your first point: yeah, I know what they mean, but that is very poorly
worded

------
centizen
This is a really badly written article. I didn't really understand what was
happening until I read the Foundations article:

[http://www.raspberrypi.org/xenon-death-flash-a-free-
physics-...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/xenon-death-flash-a-free-physics-
lesson/)

Essentially, the component that regulates power to the CPU is a die-on-board
package and due to the photoelectric effect certain types of high intensity
ultraviolet are causing a voltage drop which crashes the board. Duct tape, as
always, is a solution.

